# Retirement Visa for SA



## timbont (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi, I am a 55 year old Australian and have visited South Africa many times since the late 80's (old African overland driver) but nothing in the last 5 years. I am interested in the Retirement Visa as the old way of crossing boarders to extend visa's has been stopped. The last 5 years I have been living in Vietnam and Australia. I am asking if it is possible to obtain a retirement visa for the period of only two years and use my OZ bank account lump sum of AU$80,000 or R900,000 as proof of income? 

Regards Tim


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

A good sum but you will have to show how your net assets will provide you with an income of R37 000 per month.


----------



## tejedor (Dec 10, 2014)

As I understand the situation, going through it right now for a Temporary Retired Persons Visa.

1. The TRP is valid for 4 years only, it can be renewed
2. You have to prove that you have R37,000 per month for the four years. So, you would need R37,000 x 48 months = R1,776,000 or at todays rate AUD158,949.34.
3. Of course each Embassy and Consulate appears to interpret things a little differently...

YMMV

Colin


----------

